# Bilder auf Ordner legen



## janomerico (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Für meine Alben möchte ich gerne die Album-Cover auf den Ordner legen, in denen sie sind. Über 'Eigenschaften -> Anpassen -> Bild auswählen' geht das auch ganz gut. Das jeweilige Bild kann ich dann auch löschen, ohne dass es vom Ordner verschwindet. Das Problem ist jetzt bloss, dass das Bild immer dann verschwindet, wenn ich irgendwas im Ordner drin ändere, z.B. eine Datei umbenenne. Wie kann ich das ändern, ohne das Original-Bild zu behalten (ich will es löschen)? 

Ich habe schon einige Ordner, bei denen das klappt und das Bild immer bleibt, auch bei Änderungen. Jedoch habe ich diese nicht selber bearbeitet. Aber es ist ein Beweis dafür, dass es geht. Es sind übrigens auch keine versteckte Dateien vorhanden, das Bild wurde also wirklich gelöscht und dennoch geht's. Ausserdem wird auch immer das Album Cover unten rechts, wenn mein Winamp ein neues Lied spielt, angezeigt: Guckst du hier 

Weiss jemand wie das geht?

janomerico


----------



## MCIglo (24. Juli 2005)

Im Ordner eine Desktop.ini anlegen

```
[.ShellClassInfo]
IconFile="icon.ico"
IconIndex=0
InfoTip=Hier eine Beschreibung eingeben.
ConfirmFileOp=0
```


----------



## janomerico (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Danke für die Erklärung, aber ich meine nicht Icons, sondern richtige Bilder. Die, die angezeigt werden, wenn man die Ansicht auf 'Miniaturansicht' stellt.


----------

